# 3 ozt milestone!!



## denim (Jun 8, 2018)

I finally have been able to save 3 troy ounces of gold I have recovered and refined, or had toll refined for me!! I have actually produced more refined buttons than shown here but I always ended up selling them for one reason or another. 

The lowest one is my latest and comes in at 16.5 grams. Some of the scrap that was refined was some fingers from some old telecom boards. These boards were actually steel (not fiberglass) and coated with some reddish epoxy-like paint upon which were the copper traces coated at the fingers with the requisite gold, and I presume nickel. I had never seen metal boards before. I should have taken a picture. Also in that batch was some metal cap transistors, pins from some 70's era telecom, and about 3lbs of slot card fingers. I decided also to refine a lousy looking button from a previous refine. All in all came out really nice, I think.

Dennis


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 8, 2018)

Almost $4,000 worth of gold. Very nice! 8) 

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice collection! Gives me ideas of what I will do on my vacation. I got too much material just piling up.

About metal boards, steel sounds strange but not impossible. I've never seen that, but aluminium boards are common now as substrates for high power LED lamps and are a pain to solder when repairing stuff.

I have one solid copper board, it isn't populated and I don't remember where I got it from but it's been with me for close to 30 years or so. Made by Ericsson and probably military equipment or early cellular base station equipment.

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Jun 9, 2018)

Great stuff Dennis. Well done, it feels good doesn't it? 

Jon


----------



## denim (Jun 9, 2018)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Almost $4,000 worth of gold. Very nice! 8)
> 
> Dave



Thanks for the kudo's Dave!



g_axelsson said:


> Nice collection!
> I got too much material just piling up. Göran



Thanks Goran. That's is exactly the reason I processed the oddball stuff I had. Got tired of moving it around on my shelves  



anachronism said:


> Great stuff Dennis. Well done, it feels good doesn't it?
> 
> Jon



Thanks Jon! Appreciate your vote of confidence. And you are correct, it does feel really good. That gold sitting on the scale represents hundreds of computers torn apart, along with many, many other pieces of equipment torn apart. Not to mention, obviously, the refining aspect of it.

Dennis


----------



## butcher (Jun 9, 2018)

One mans trash is another man's treasure, it takes a lot of work to change that trash to treasure.
Nice treasure.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice!! 8) :G


----------

